# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Προγραμμα Υπολογισμου BMR και θερμιδων

## oxide

Ενδεχομενως να υπαρχουν και αλλα πολλα..
αλλα ειχα λιγο χρονο και για να μην καθομαι να τα υπολογιζω με το χερι..ειπα να γραψω ενα προγραμματακι..

το προγραμμα ειναι συννημενο..

αν βρειτε καποιο προβλημα πειτε μου.. :01. Smile: 


ΥΓ Υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να μην τρεχει σε xp χωρις service pack..παντως οπου το δοκιμασα ετρεχε κανονικα.. :01. Razz: 


*Update*: Βάζω μία νέα έκδοση του προγράμματος. Δεν άλλαξε κάτι σε σχέση με τους υπολογισμούς, περισσότερο η διεπιφάνεια. :01. Smile: 
Caloriesv2.zip

Δεν κατάφερα να το ανεβάσω στο forum, γιαυτό εβάλα το Link. :01. Smile:

----------


## mantus3

πολυ καλο, απλο κ λιτο... μονο αμα θελεις εκει που γραφεις υψος βαλε απο διπλα κ σε cm  και ξανακαντο compile...κοινως, βασιλη εγραψες...

----------


## Polyneikos

Eγω πάντως που έχω υπολογίσει τις θερμίδες μου συντηρησης με άλλο τύπο συμπέφτουν.Σε καθε περίπτωση ας το δοκιμασουν και άλλοι να μας πουν.όπως και να χει σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Βασίλη για την προσφορά ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

μπραβο και απο μενα και thanks.  :03. Clap:

----------


## peris

> Eγω πάντως που έχω υπολογίσει τις θερμίδες μου συντηρησης με άλλο τύπο συμπέφτουν.Σε καθε περίπτωση ας το δοκιμασουν και άλλοι να μας πουν.όπως και να χει σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Βασίλη για την προσφορά !


+1 και εμενα συμπεφτουν :03. Thumb up: 

πολυ καλο βασιλη ευχαριστουμε :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## oxide

ευχαριστω παιδια...εκτος απο τα cm που θα το διορθωσω...αν βρειτε κατι αλλο..

ο υπολογισμος εγινε με βαση το θεμα του slaine http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=3873

απλα επειδη στις κατηγοριες δραστηριοτητας υπαρχει ενα ευρος αρκετα μεγαλοεβαλα την μεση τιμη.
Την τελευταια την χωρισα στα 2 γιατι το ευρος ηταν ακομα μεγαλυτερο...
Αλλοστε τα νουμερα αυτα δεν ειναι με τπτ απολυτα,ενας μπουσουλας ειναι..

----------


## Eimai_fetes

Εμενα δεν μου δουλευεi το exe.    :01. Sad:

----------


## oxide

εχεις windows...?αν ναι xp?αν ναι ξερεις αν εχεις καποιο service pack περασμενο?αν οχι σε περιπτωση που μπορει κατεβασε το τελευταιο και πιστευω θα τρεξει.. :01. Razz: 

αλλιως δεν χανεις και τπτ τρομερο..ενα απλο προγραμματακι ειναι..φανταζομαι θα κυκλοφορουν και αλλα στο νετ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

*To θέμα γίνεται sticky και μεταφέρεται στην Ενότητα της Διατροφής μιας και είναι ένα πολύ χρήσιμο εργαλείο για αυτούς που δεν θελουν να μπλέκουν με πολλους και πολύπλοκους τυπους υπολογισμους θερμιδων συντηρησης για την προετοιμασία της διαιτα τους.Βασίλη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ !!* :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Eimai_fetes

> εχεις windows...?αν ναι xp?αν ναι ξερεις αν εχεις καποιο service pack περασμενο?αν οχι σε περιπτωση που μπορει κατεβασε το τελευταιο και πιστευω θα τρεξει..
> 
> αλλιως δεν χανεις και τπτ τρομερο..ενα απλο προγραμματακι ειναι..φανταζομαι θα κυκλοφορουν και αλλα στο νετ


το κατεβασα απο την δουλεια...
xp service pack 2..... !!!!!!!!

Θα δοκιμασω κ απο το σπιτι, που δουλευω vista sp1

----------


## pikolo

μεγαλε θεος!!!Συμπιπτουν ανετα!!και κανενα προγραμματακι που να υπολογιζεις γρ τροφες προτεινες κλπ κλπ δεν μας χαλουσε.εεχ :02. Idea:  Αλλα οπως και να χει πολυ καλο!

----------


## oxide

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια και συγνωμη για την καθηστερηση απλα δεν μπορεσα να μπω αυτες τις μερες...

μολις βρω χρονο θα ετοιμασω και κανενα ακομα..ισως και ενα που να τα εχει ολα μαζι... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Exci

Mπορεις να φτιαξεις και ενα προγραμμα που να φτιαχνει μυες και να καιει λιπος? :05. Biceps: 


 :02. Rabbit:

----------


## oxide

δεν ειχα σκοπο να το δοσω ακομα...αλλααμα το θες πολυ θα στο στειλω.. :01. Razz:

----------


## kyriakos23

*BMR* τι ειναι?

----------


## oxide

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basal_metabolic_rate

----------


## kyriakos23

πως ξεχωριζουμε αν κανουμε καθιστικη ζωη?
π.χ κανουμε καθιστικη ζωη αλλα πηγενουμε κ κανουμε βαρη 1 ωρα σκληρα,τοτε η ζωη μας ειναι καθιστικη η πολυ σκληρη?

----------


## Exci

> πως ξεχωριζουμε αν κανουμε καθιστικη ζωη?
> π.χ κανουμε καθιστικη ζωη αλλα πηγενουμε κ κανουμε βαρη 1 ωρα σκληρα,τοτε η ζωη μας ειναι καθιστικη η πολυ σκληρη?


Προς Καθιστικη. Εννοει το lifestyle σου  :01. Razz:

----------


## Johnys

3299,124 !!!! Αυτα πρεπει να τα δει η διατροφολογος μου!!! που εδω και 2 μηνες με εχει με ξερα σθκα σαλατες κλπ.... Με εχει ξεζουμισει  :01. Mr. Green:  
Αλλα χαλαλη..! αφου εχασα 15 κοιλα μια χαρα!! :01. ROFL:

----------


## bb29

Έχουμε και λέμε : ΒΜΡ 2132,156 και ΗΘ 2665,195. 

Οπότε για να χάνω περίπου 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα θα πρέπει να πέρνω περίπου 2100 θερμίδες. Σωστά;

----------


## Polyneikos

Τις θερμίδες συντηρησης θα πρεπει να τις κατεβαζεις ανα 200-250 γρ την εβδομαδα...Αν οι θερμίδες σου είναι ~2650,κατεβασε τις την πρωτη εβδομαδα 2400-2500.

----------


## bb29

ΟΚ, κατάλαβα ! Thanks  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

ΟΙ ημερησιες Θερμιδες υπολογιζονται από την σχεση ΒΜΡ x επίπεδο δραστηριότητας .Το ένα κιλο είναι σχετικο την εβδομαδα,πρωτα θα χασεις τα υγρα από πανω σου και μετα θα αρχίσεις να καις,αναλογα με τι κατακρατηση εχεις και πόσα συνολικα κιλα είσαι στην αρχη θα πέσουν γρηγορα καποια κιλα,μετα κολλας λίγο αλλά κατεβαζωντας κι αλλο τους υδατανθρακες αρχίζει το "παιχνίδι".Δεδομενο παντα ότι προπονηση και αεροβικη είναι σε ικανοποιητικο βαθμο....

----------


## bb29

> ΟΙ ημερησιες Θερμιδες υπολογιζονται από την σχεση ΒΜΡ x επίπεδο δραστηριότητας .Το ένα κιλο είναι σχετικο την εβδομαδα,πρωτα θα χασεις τα υγρα από πανω σου και μετα θα αρχίσεις να καις,αναλογα με τι κατακρατηση εχεις και πόσα συνολικα κιλα είσαι στην αρχη θα πέσουν γρηγορα καποια κιλα,μετα κολλας λίγο αλλά κατεβαζωντας κι αλλο τους υδατανθρακες αρχίζει το "παιχνίδι".Δεδομενο παντα ότι προπονηση και αεροβικη είναι σε ικανοποιητικο βαθμο....


Είμαι στην αρχή, ξεκινάω πραγματικά από το μηδέν. Αυτό πως σου φαίνεται; http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...4351#post94351

----------


## jmone

και μένα δεν μου δουλεύει το πρόγραμμα αλλά βρήκα αυτό
που κάνει την ίδια δουλειά 

http://www.nutr.teithe.gr/calories.htm

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασικα το πρόγραμμα θελει sp3 στα xp για να τρεξει,στην δουλεια που εχω το sp2 δεν μου τρεχει και εμενα,ενω στο σπίτι κανονικα.
Πολυ καλο παντως και αυτό που ποστάρισες,τωρα έχουμε 2 εναλλακτικες ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## AGGELOS.K

Αψογο το προγραμμα σε ευχαριστουμε :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## drago

thank u man!!! τωρα το ειδα

----------


## igli

bmr 1600 και η θ 2000 ειναι καλοι αυτοι οι αριθμοι ? θελω να βαλω κιλα καμια 10αρια ποσο τηα πρεπει να εχς bmr και ηθ

----------


## Polyneikos

To bmr είναι σταθερό,ότι και να κανεις,είναι μια μοναδικη τιμη για τον καθε άνρωπο αναλογα με τα stats του,είναι ο βασικος μεταβολικος ρυθμος του ανθρωπου.Με αυτό που πρεπει να παιξεις είναι με τις Ημ. Θερμ. Συντηρησης,ξεκινα με 2250,δηλαδή +200-250,να παρεις μια πρωτη αυξηση και όταν δεις ότι κολλαει παλι η ζυγαρία κανεις αύξηση αλλλες 200,250 θερμίδες.Κοινως ξεκινας υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη.

----------


## albertob30

δλδ εγω που κανω προπονηση 4 φορες την εβδομαδα με μεγαλη ενταση, 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα αεροβιο τι ειμαι μετρια?

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτο το κανουμε όλοι λίγο πολύ,το θεμα είναι το υπόλοιπο πρόγραμμα σου τι περιεχει,είσαι φοιτητης και καθεσαι σπίτι και διαβαζεις,δουλευεις σε γραφείο,κανεις καθιστική ζωη ,σκαβεις;;
Αυτα ορίζουν το επίπεδο δραστηριότητας σου...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*OldDog τα μηνήματά σου μεταφέρθηκαν σε δικό σου τόπικ στην ενότητα Διατροφή.*
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=7377

----------


## traffic

ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!! :08. Toast:   :08. Toast:

----------


## MpaKouri

wiiii ευχαρηστουμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Manos27

Και σε μενα ειναι μικρη η αποκλιση στο αποτελεσμα!! πολυ καλο εργαλειακι!! thnx!!

----------


## foko

Εκεινοι οι μαθηματικοι τυποι που υπολογιζαμε χωρις προγραμματα που βρισκονται????
Υπηρχε ενα θεμα με αυτους κ τωρα πεφτω μονο πανω σε αυτο με το προγραμμα

----------


## KeyserSoze

Για δωστε μια εκτιμηση, κανω 3 φορες την βδομαδα εντονα βαρη, 1 αεροβια αλλα τις υπολοιπες ωρες κανω δουλεια γραφειου και καθιστικη ζωη

Προκρινομαι για ελαφρια ασκηση ή παραμενω στον πατο(καθιστικη)
Κατι πρεπει να μου δινει η ασκηση 4 φορες τη μερα ρε παιδια παραπανω σε σχεση με καποιον που καθεται 7 μερες τη βδομαδα

----------


## KeyserSoze

Καμια βοηθεια για το αποπανω ερωτημα?

----------


## Devil

ενα προγραμματακι κι απο εμενα

----------


## giannis64

πολυ καλο devil!

μηπως μπορεις να το μεταφρασεις στα ελληνικα και να το ανεβασεις??

----------


## Devil

> πολυ καλο devil!
> 
> μηπως μπορεις να το μεταφρασεις στα ελληνικα και να το ανεβασεις??


ευχαριστω :01. Mr. Green: 

δεν ξερω πως μπορω να το επεξεργαστω pdf για να αλλαξω την γλωσσα

----------


## nasta

Αρχειάκι xl με τους παραπάνω υπολογισμούς καθώς και μερικούς άλλους από το φόρουμ σχετικά με τη διατροφή.
Περιλαμβάνονται και τα λινκ για τις αντίστοιχες συζητήσεις. 
Τα credit σε αυτούς που τα ανέβασαν αρχικά. 
Διατροφή.xls

Σημ: το αρχείο είναι κλειδωμένο για να προστατευτούν οι εξισώσεις. Όποιος θέλει να το ψαξει παραπάνω το pass είναι nasta

----------


## net

9nx και απο εμενα φιλε

----------


## panosge0

Έψαξα και βρήκα διάφορους τρόπους υπολογισμού των θερμίδων που χρειάζεται ο καθένας μας ημερησίως. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστά ή όχι. Τα βρήκα μέσω του internet. Τα καθαρόγραψα και τα έφτιαξα σε pdf μορφή.

????? ???????? ?????? ?? ????????????? ??????????.pdf

Θα δοκιμάσω να υπολογίσω για εμένα και θα σας τα παραθέσω, να μου πείτε τις απόψεις σας, σαν πολύ πιο έμπειροι απο εμένα.

----------


## panosge0

Μέσω των υπολογισμών που πήρα σαν παράδειγμα τον 4ο τρόπο, οι απαντήσεις είναι οι εξής:
Πήρα όμως για κάθε κιλό που ζυγίζω, ότι θα λαμβάνω *1,5 γρ. πρωτείνης*... Άν αλλάξουμε τα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης τότε αλλάζουν τελείως τα αποτελέσματα.
Άρα έχουμε:
1) *1,5 γρ. πρωτ.* Χ 81κιλά Χ 4 θεμίδ. ανα κιλό = 486 θερμ. απο πρωτείνη
2) *0,8 γρ. λίπους* Χ486 θερμ. = 388,8 θερμ. απο λίπη
3) *3γρ. υδατ.* Χ 486θερμ. = 1458 θερμ. απο υδατανθρακα.

Άρα σύνολο ημερήσιων θερμίδων είναι: 1+2+3 = 486+388,8+1458 = 2332,8 θερμίδες ημερήσιας ανάγκης (Συντήρηση). 

Στην συνέχεια υπολόγισα και πόσα γραμμάρια απο το καθένα πρέπει να δέχομαι, και αναλυτικά έχουμε:

1) 486 θερμ. / 4 = *121,5 γρ πρωτείνης*
2) 1458 / 4 = *364,5 γρ υδατάνθρακα*
3) 388,8 / 9 = *43,2 γρ απο λίπη*

Πήρα το σωματικό μου βάρος για να βγάλω τα αποτελέσμα, διότι δεν έχω κάνει λιπομέτρηση ποτέ και δεν ξέρω την καθαρή μου μάζα. Με τα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω μπορείς να παίξεις, δηλ. τα γραμμάρια ανα κιλού σώματος!!!

Περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας..... Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## panosge0

Δώστε τα φώτα σας στο λαό!!!! εκεί που πήρα 1,5 γρ πρωτεινης/κιλό σώματος, λέτε είνι καλύτερα να πάρω 1,8-2,0 γρ????

----------


## kostas317

> Δώστε τα φώτα σας στο λαό!!!! εκεί που πήρα 1,5 γρ πρωτεινης/κιλό σώματος, λέτε είνι καλύτερα να πάρω 1,8-2,0 γρ????


γενικα προτεινουν 2 γρ.

----------


## Asiatis

*Επιτελους δεν ξερω αν το εχετε αλλα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο και τελειο! Με βοηθαει απιστευτα πολυ!

Εχει ολες τις τροφες και τις προσθετετε ολες μαζι οτι τρωτε και σας βγαζει τις τελικες θερμιδες!* *

Download Link...* 

http://rapidshare.com/files/42486666...__________.rar

----------


## Vassilis_X

αυτό το προγραμματάκι στην αρχή είναι οι θερμίδες που πρέπει να καταναλώνει ένας άνθρωπος ώστε να διατηρείτε στα κιλά του??

----------


## trelos8

> *Επιτελους δεν ξερω αν το εχετε αλλα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο και τελειο! Με βοηθαει απιστευτα πολυ!
> 
> Εχει ολες τις τροφες και τις προσθετετε ολες μαζι οτι τρωτε και σας βγαζει τις τελικες θερμιδες!* *
> 
> Download Link...* 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/42486666...__________.rar



Μπορει καποιος να το ανεβασει παλι?

----------


## Nicholas

αν για παραδειγμα 3000 θερμιδες ειναι αυτες που μου αναλογουν για μυικο ογκο. περνοντας αυτες τις 3000 μεσα σε 3 γευματα θα εχω τα ιδια αποτελεσματα με το αν τις παρω σε 5 ή 6 γευματα; 
αν η απαντηση ειναι οχι τοτε πως το καλο ο κολητος μου τρωγοντας 3 φορες την ημερα μονο (φαγητα με πληθορα λιπους υδατανθρακα κτλ), ειναι φετες, ενω εγω απ΄την αλλη με το ζορι να διατηρησω το σωμα μου σε επιπεδα 15% σωματικου λιπους ακολουθωντας πιστα και με ευλαβεια τους κανονες σωστης διατροφης;  :01. Evil:

----------


## savage

καταρχας μην εμπιστευεσαι τυφλα αυτα τα συστηματα μετρησης και Υπολογισμου BMR και θερμιδων.πολλες φορες πεφτουν εξω.οι αλλα ακομα κι αν τις βρεις,δε σημαινει οτι θα παραμεινουν σταθερες και αναλοιωτες οι θερμιδες συντηρησης σου για παντα.αντιθετως!!!
αλλαζουν μερα με τη μερα.οποτε ισως εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος αν εχεις εμπιστευτει τυφλα αυτο το συστημα.κατ'εμε ενας μονο τροπος υπαρχει να μην πεφτεις εξω.γραφεις με απολυτη ακριβεια τι τρως καθε μερα.ζυγιζεσαι μετα απο μια βδομαδα η απο 10 μερες η μετα απο οσο θες.πηρες βαρος?τρως πανω απο τις θερμιδες συντηρησης.βρες τι ετρωγες και κοψε κατι(αν δε θες να παρεις βαρος).εχασες βαρος?τρως πιο λιγο απο τις θερμιδες συντηρησης.
εμεινες στα ισα σου?τρως ακριβως οσο οι θερμιδες συντηρησης σου(οι παργματικες θερμιδες συντηρησης σου)

απο κει περα ας αναλυσουμε λιγο το προβλημα σου.ισως εσυ τρως πιο πολυ απ'οσο πρεπει(κι ας τρως σωστα),ισως ο φιλος σου εχει πολυ καλυτερο μεταβολσμο απο σενα,ισως αυτος κανει πιο εντονη ασκηση απο σενα,ισως απλα ειναι ευνοημενος γονιδιακα.αλλα γενικα δεν ειναι ολα "ασπρο μαυρο".δε σημαινει οτι αν φας 3000 θερμιδες σωστες θα παχυνεις ενω αν φας 2800 μονο σαβουρα θα αδυνατισεις.το ολο θεμα ειναι πολυ πιο πολυσυνθετο.αν θες ριξε μια ματια σε ενα αρθρο μου να καταλαβεις τι εννοω.το σωμα λειτουργει πολυ πιο πολυσυνθετα απ'οτι νομιζουμε.αν ηταν τοσο ευκολο ωστε να μετραμε με το κομπιουτερακι,να τρωμε τοσο και να γινομασταν ολοι τοθυμπανα και φετες καλα θα ηταν,αλλα το σωμα δε λειτουργει ετσι.
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=11024

τωρα για τον αριθμο των γευματων αν και εγω προσωπικα ειμαι υπερ των πολλων συχνων γευματων,ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι και με 3 γευματα τη μερα,δεν υπαρχουν αξιοσημειωτες διαφορες,αν προσλαμβανεις τις θερμιδες που πρεπει.

----------


## oxide

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια, έστω και αρκετά καθυστερημένα.

Αποφάσισα να συνεχίσω το project!

Αν κάποιος έχει να προτείνει κάτι, είτε βελτίωση είτε προσθήκη, πολύ ευχαρίστως!
Υπάρχουν άλλωστε πολύ έμπειρα μέλη, που ίσως να έχουν στην διάθεση τους κάποιους τύπους που θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε στο πρόγραμμα.

Γενικά ό,τι έχετε να προτείνετε, ευπρόσδεκτο! :08. Toast: 
Αν έχετε και κάποιον μαθηματικό τύπο (πέρα από την ιδέα) για να χρησιμοποιήσω θα με βοηθούσε ακόμα περισσότερο...αλλά αν δεν έχετε δεν πειράζει :01. Razz: 

Σε περίπου ένα μήνα θα ξεκινήσω την ανάπτυξη, οπότε στο μεταξύ όποιος θέλει μπορεί να γράψει τις ιδέες του εδώ ή να μου στείλει pm...θα προσπαθήσω να μπαίνω τακτικά!

Καλές προπονήσεις,
Βασίλης


ΥΓ: Είναι γεγονός πως οι λειτουργίες και οι αντιδράσεις του ανθρώπινου σώματος είναι πολύ δύσκολο να περιγραφούν με εξισώσεις, το πρόγραμμα δεν σκοπεύει να αποτελέσει απόλυτο οδηγό αλλά περισσότερο βοήθημα για κάποιους υπολογισμούς, που κάνουμε τακτικά.

----------


## TheWorst

Μονο σε μενα εχει προβλημα..Με τετοιο pc..

----------


## PMalamas

thanks

----------


## pankol

> Μονο σε μενα εχει προβλημα..Με τετοιο pc..


δοκίμασες να κάνεις unrar πρώτα;

----------


## TheWorst

Ναι..Δε λεγεται unrar,αλλα καταλαβα τι εννοεις..

----------


## oxide

:03. Thumb up: δοκιμασε να βαλεις αυτο, μηπως και στρώσει...

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displaylang=en

----------


## TheWorst

> δοκιμασε να βαλεις αυτο, μηπως και στρώσει...
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displaylang=en


Thanks  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## pizzass

ΒΜR 1650 θερμιδες=2723  :01. Unsure:  με βαρια ασκηση δεδομενου του οτι κανω 5 φορες τη βδομαδα βαρη και οτι παιζω μπασκετ-μπαλα μια φορα τη βδομαδα...δλδ ποσες θερμιδες τη μερα χρειαζομαι για να παρω κιλα ?! 3000 ? 3200?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beatshooter

> *Επιτελους δεν ξερω αν το εχετε αλλα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο και τελειο! Με βοηθαει απιστευτα πολυ!
> 
> Εχει ολες τις τροφες και τις προσθετετε ολες μαζι οτι τρωτε και σας βγαζει τις τελικες θερμιδες!* *
> 
> Download Link...* 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/42486666...__________.rar


Παιζει να το ξανανεβασεις?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Δοκίμασε εδω.
Αν δε δουλευει στείλε μου πμ να το διορθώσω.

----------


## beatshooter

Thanks Στελιο!

Μηπως ξερεις πως οριζουμε εμεις ποσοτητα στα τροφιμα,γιατι απ οτι ειδα εχει καποιες fixed τιμες πχ "χοιρινες μπριζολες απαχες 113γραμ".Αυτο πως το προσαρμοζουμε?

----------


## psycho

Ευχαριστώ για τα links!

----------


## tolis93

Καλησπέρα.Σχετικα με το πρόγραμμα.μου βγάζει οτι πρέπει να καταναλώνω 3200 θερμίδες ημερισίως.εγώ μέχρι τώρα καταναλώνω 2200 και μένω στο βάρος που έχωΤί δε πάει καλα?εγω ή το πρόγραμμα?Υπόψιν καταναλώνω υγιηνές τροφές

----------


## tolis93

Παιδια εγω καταναλωνω 2200-2400 το παρα πολυ.ειμαι 18 χρονων 79 κιλα με υψος 1,91 και ουτε παιρνω ουτε χανω...τι παιζει?και ζωη δε κανω καθιστικη

----------


## beefmeup

> Παιδια εγω καταναλωνω 2200-2400 το παρα πολυ.ειμαι 18 χρονων 79 κιλα με υψος 1,91 και ουτε παιρνω ουτε χανω...τι παιζει?και ζωη δε κανω καθιστικη


μαλλον θες περισοτερες θερμιδες.
κ αποτι γραφεις κ στο απο πανω ποστ αφου σου βγαζει 3200,γιατι αναρωτιεσαι οτι δεν περνεις με 2400 ανα μερα που εχεις?

----------


## DimitrisT

> μαλλον θες περισοτερες θερμιδες.
> κ αποτι γραφεις κ στο απο πανω ποστ αφου σου βγαζει 3200,γιατι αναρωτιεσαι οτι δεν περνεις με 2400 ανα μερα που εχεις?


Μηπως εννοει οτι θελει να χασει; και δεν κατεβαινει αλλο η ζυγαρια;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Μηπως εννοει οτι θελει να χασει; και δεν κατεβαινει αλλο η ζυγαρια;


Βασικά ούτε παίρνω ούτε χάνω.Δε θέλω να πάρω αλλα κανονικά δε θα πρεπε να έχανα?

----------


## DrNio

Ετρεξα και εγω το προγραμματακι.Μπραβο στον προγραμματιστη μας! :01. Smile: 
Εχω καποιες ομως..εμενα μου βγαζει 
1. 1883 BMR
2. 2820 ημερισιες θερμιδες

1.Το BMR τι συμβολιζει?σε τι μοναδες μετρησης ειναι?δηλ. 1883 ... ?
2.Σαν αποτελεσμα μου φαινεται πολυ μεγαλο εκτος αν αυτα που τρωω εχουν περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο οσο νομιζω.Υπαρχει καποιο τοπικ στο φορουμ που να καταγραφονται περιπου ποσες θερμιδες εχουν καποια "κλασσικα" γευματα?π.χ. μπιζολες με πατατες κ.α.?

ΥΓ:Εβαλα μεση δραστηριοτητα με 3 προπονησεις την εβδομαδα( περιπου 1.5 ωρα η προπονηση).Βεβαια ειμαι φοιτητης οποτε κανω αρκετα καθιστικη ζωη αλλα για να παω στην σχολη μ ειναι ολοκληρη ταλαιπωρια  :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

ΒΜR είναι ο βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός, δηλαδή οι θερμίδες που ξοδεύει ο οργανισμός σου για τις βασικές ζωτικές λειτουργίες. 
Στη περίπτωσή σου, 1883 θερμίδες τη μέρα.

Από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχουν κάποιοι συντελεστές καθημερινής δραστηριότητας βάση των οποίων βρίσκουμε κατά προσέγγιση τις θερμίδες που χρειάζεται το σώμα μας ώστε να διατηρηθεί στα ίδια κιλά. (2820 θερμίδες ημερησίως)

Εάν θέλεις να χάσεις βάρος, σταδιακά μειώνεις τις προσλαμβανόμενες θερμίδες, εάν θέλεις να βάλεις τις αυξάνεις.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να σας πω και γω την γνώμη μου , που ποτε δεν ασχολήθηκα με θερμίδες στη  ζωή μου για μένα,  αλλα για τούς αθλητές μου 

αυτοί οι τύποι καλοί είναι για να έχουμε ένα μπούσουλα , αλλα όπως έχω πεί αμέτρητες φορές και γράψει στο φόρουμ , κάθε ένας είναι διαφορετικός εγω μπορεί να τρώω αυτα που τον άλλο θα τον έκαναν χοντρό και νά είμαι φέτες , η ενω δίνουμε τα στοιχεία και μας βγάζει ενα αριθμό θερμίδων δεν έχουμε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα , τότε πολύ απλα τρώμε αυτες τις θερμίδες που μας λέει ο οδηγός , πάντα απο σωστές πηγές και αν σε 10 μέρες δεν έχουμε δεί διαφορα είτε σε βάρος είτε σε μείωση λίπους (γιατι το τονίζω μπορεί να μην χάσουμε κιλα ενω θέλουμε , παρ όλα αυτα όμως να μειώνουμε το λιπος και να βαραίνουμε λόγω μυών ) , τ'οτε κοβουμε ακόμη 200-300 και ξανατσεκάρουμε .

γιατι ενω λέμε χρειαζόμαστε αυτες τις θερμίδες , μπορεί να αυξήσουμε η να μειώσουμε τις δραστηριότητές μας και να χρειάζετε να αναπροσαρμόσουμε τις θερμίδες , μπορεί πχ κάποιος να γνωρίσει καμια και να επισυνάψει σχέση και να έχουν καλή χημεία και να έχουν αυξημένες δραστηριότητες οπότε οι θερμίδες να είναι ελειπής , η να χωρίσει και να μειωθούν οι δραστηριότητες και να περισσεύουν , η ακόμη και η εργασία , κάποιες μέρες να είναι πιο έντονες ανάλογα με το είδος της  δουλειάς , η λιγότερο έντονες .

το σώμα δεν είναι ενας κινητήρας που στάνταρ βγάζει τούς ίδιους ίππους , αλλα έχει διακυμάνσεις

----------


## tliotis

Καλησπερα παιδια και απο εμενα!Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα προγραμματα ευκολα και χρησημα πραγματικα!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Stefanos83

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το πρόγραμμα! 

Μια ερώτηση. Πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να καταναλώνω ημερησίως για να χάνω βάρος με ένα σωστό ρυθμό; Έχω BMR 2228 και ημ. θερμ. 3343. Αν καταναλώνω περίπου 2500, είναι καλά;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το πρόγραμμα! 
> 
> Μια ερώτηση. Πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να καταναλώνω ημερησίως για να χάνω βάρος με ένα σωστό ρυθμό; Έχω BMR 2228 και ημ. θερμ. 3343. Αν καταναλώνω περίπου 2500, είναι καλά;


Μην ξεκινας με τοσο χαμηλωμα.Ξεκινα από τος 3000.όσο χανεις,μην μειωνεις. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stefanos83

> Μην ξεκινας με τοσο χαμηλωμα.Ξεκινα από τος 3000.όσο χανεις,μην μειωνεις.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Θα δοκιμάσω στις 3000 και θα δω με τι ρυθμούς χάνω. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## adamz

ρε παιδια με 4-5 φορες γυμναστηριο την βδομαδα...η δραστηριοτητα τι θεωρειται?

----------


## Irriversible

Εγω που ακολουθω προγραμμα ογκου ποσες θερμιδες παραπανω απο της ημερησιες θερμιδες που γραφει το προγραμμα πρεπει να παιρνω?

----------


## Goofonly

> ρε παιδια με 4-5 φορες γυμναστηριο την βδομαδα...η δραστηριοτητα τι θεωρειται?


εξαρτάται τι ένταση παίζεις όταν πηγαίνεις




> Εγω που ακολουθω προγραμμα ογκου ποσες θερμιδες παραπανω απο της ημερησιες θερμιδες που γραφει το προγραμμα πρεπει να παιρνω?


ένα + 10% είναι καλά

----------


## tolis93

ειλικρινα τωρα ποσο εγκυρα ειναι αυτα?γιατι εγω παιζω με 2000 θερμιδες κ το μαξ π εχω παει ειναι 2700 κ εβαλα τοτε κανονικοτατη μαζα.κ μου βγαζει για πλακα 3000 εδω

----------


## Irriversible

> ειλικρινα τωρα ποσο εγκυρα ειναι αυτα?γιατι εγω παιζω με 2000 θερμιδες κ το μαξ π εχω παει ειναι 2700 κ εβαλα τοτε κανονικοτατη μαζα.κ μου βγαζει για πλακα 3000 εδω


Μηπως οι ημερησιες θερμιδες που βγαζει ειναι οι θερμιδες που πρεπει να καταναλωνονται για να παρει κανεις μαζα?

----------


## Goofonly

> ειλικρινα τωρα ποσο εγκυρα ειναι αυτα?γιατι εγω παιζω με 2000 θερμιδες κ το μαξ π εχω παει ειναι 2700 κ εβαλα τοτε κανονικοτατη μαζα.κ μου βγαζει για πλακα 3000 εδω


Ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός. Και εμένα ημερίσιες 3.000 μου βγάζει και κάτι ψιλά αλλά με 3.000 θα ανέβει το bf μου μάνι μάνι...




> Μηπως οι ημερησιες θερμιδες που βγαζει ειναι οι θερμιδες που πρεπει να καταναλωνονται για να παρει κανεις μαζα?


Όχι, είναι για να διατηρήσεις το βάρος σου. Άρχισε από αυτές που σου δείχνει και αν δεις ότι κολλάς στα ίδια κιλά αύξησε 10%.

----------


## Irriversible

> Ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός. Και εμένα ημερίσιες 3.000 μου βγάζει και κάτι ψιλά αλλά με 3.000 θα ανέβει το bf μου μάνι μάνι...
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι, είναι για να διατηρήσεις το βάρος σου. Άρχισε από αυτές που σου δείχνει και αν δεις ότι κολλάς στα ίδια κιλά αύξησε 10%.


Τις θερμιδες αυτες να τις παιρνω καθε μερα ή πρεπει λιγοτερες τις μερες που δεν προπονουμε?

----------


## Goofonly

> Τις θερμιδες αυτες να τις παιρνω καθε μερα ή πρεπει λιγοτερες τις μερες που δεν προπονουμε?


Πολλά μπορείς να κάνεις... Το πρόγραμμα σου λέει τι δραστηριότητα έχεις... Ανάλογα με την ένταση των προπονήσεων εσύ θα βάλεις έντονη ή πολύ έντονη. Τις υπόλοιπες μέρες βάλε ελαφριά ή μέση, ανάλογα με το αν είσαι σπίτι και κάθεσαι ή εάν τριγυρνάς έξω βόλτες, σχολή, δουλεία κτλ. Και μπορείς να είσαι 5 μέρες π.χ στις 2500 θερμίδες και 2 μέρες στις 2200... 

Ένα άλλο είναι κάθε μέρα να κρατάς τις ίδιες, αν δεις ότι λιπώνεις, απλά ρίχνεις θερμίδες. Δηλαδή αν είσαι στις 2500 καθημερινά και δεις ότι λιπώνεις αρκετά, πήγαινε στις 2300 καθημερινά. Έτσι σε 7 μέρες θα έχεις μειώσει 1400 θερμίδες. Αντίθετα αν δεις ότι κολλάς στα ίδια κιλά βάλε 2700 καθημερινά. Και πάει λέγοντας.

Στην αρχή πρέπει να πειραματιστείς μόνος σου, κανένα πρόγραμμα δεν είναι αξιόπιστο 100% καθώς ο καθένας μας έχει διαφορετικό μεταβολισμό, σωματότυπο, δραστηριότητες κτλ.

----------


## GrigorisKots

1848 BMR και 2773 ΗΘ δλδ εννοει οτι πρεπει να περνω 2773 θερμιδες καθε μερα....??

----------


## tolis93

> 1848 BMR και 2773 ΗΘ δλδ εννοει οτι πρεπει να περνω 2773 θερμιδες καθε μερα....??


yeeeaah

----------


## GrigorisKots

σα πολλες μου φαινονται... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## BaamBam

το προγραμμα μου βγαζει για τα 68 κιλα που θελω να παω με μεση ασκηση 2600 θερμιδες πριπου!!Τωρα ειμαι 71 θελω να χασω τρωω κατω απο 2000 θερμιδες και χορταινω ανετα τι φταιει??

----------


## skevaras1998

παιδια επειδη ειμαι καινουργιος τι ειναι το BMR και οι ημερισιες θερμιδες που μου βγαζει σε αυτο το προγραμμα?εγω αυτο που θελω να μαθω ειναι ποιες ειναι οι θερμιδες συντηρησης μου

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

Παιδια καλησπερα, καθησα και υπολογισα το BMR για να δω επιτελους ποσες ακριβως θερμιδες χρειαζομαι ημερισιως... Μεχρι εδω ολα καλα!
Ειμαι 1.84 και 83 κιλα και μου βγαζει οτι χρειαζομαι 1967 θερμιδες ημερισιως χωρις ασκηση, υπολογισα και σε αλλο σαιτ που λαμβανε υποψην και την ημερησια δραστηριοτητα και μου εβγαλε οτι χρειαζομαι 3084 θερμιδες... Εδω αρχιζει και το μπερδεμα!

Υπολογισα επακριβως λοιπον τις θερμιδες και τα μακρος μια τυπικης ημερας μου και μου βγαινουν αρκετα λιγοτερες οι θερμιδες αλλα τα μακρος ειναι αν οχι τελεια, πολυ ικανοποιητικα!! 
σημειωση ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και με το ματι ολα πηγαινουν αψογα (μπορω να παραθεσω και φωτογραφιες)! 

Πραγματικα εχω μπερδευτει.. Οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια ή συμβουλη θα μου ηταν χρησιμη!

----------


## billys15

Εννοεις οτι βαζεις Χ γραμμαρια πρωτεϊνης-λιπαρων-υδατανθρακων και σου βγαινουν λιγοτερες οι θερμιδες απ'ο,τι πρεπει? Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> Εννοεις οτι βαζεις Χ γραμμαρια πρωτεϊνης-λιπαρων-υδατανθρακων και σου βγαινουν λιγοτερες οι θερμιδες απ'ο,τι πρεπει? Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις.



Υπολογισα επακριβως τις θερμιδες των γευματων μια ημερας και μου βγαινουν γυρω στις 2.000 (με το ζορι μπορω να πω) αλλα τα μακρος π.χ. βγαινουν 194 γρ Πρωτεινη, 165γρ υδατανθρακας και 47 γρ λιπαρα..

----------


## billys15

Ξερεις τι γινεται? Πες με χαζο,αλλα ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει την απορια σου! Ή ειμαι αφηρημενος ή δεν εξηγεις καλα!  :01. Mr. Green:  Με αυτα τα γρ απο τα μακροστοιχεια,τοσο βγαινουν οι θερμιδες,οι οποιες απ'ο,τι ειπες ειναι για συντηρηση.Εσυ θελεις να φτασεις στις 3000 και προβληματιζεσαι τι να κανεις? Αν ειναι ετσι,ανεβαζεις υδατανθρακα και λιπος,απλα! Αν δεν εννοεις αυτο,γραψε αναλυτικα την σκεψη σου. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> Ξερεις τι γινεται? Πες με χαζο,αλλα ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει την απορια σου! Ή ειμαι αφηρημενος ή δεν εξηγεις καλα!  Με αυτα τα γρ απο τα μακροστοιχεια,τοσο βγαινουν οι θερμιδες,οι οποιες απ'ο,τι ειπες ειναι για συντηρηση.Εσυ θελεις να φτασεις στις 3000 και προβληματιζεσαι τι να κανεις? Αν ειναι ετσι,ανεβαζεις υδατανθρακα και λιπος,απλα! Αν δεν εννοεις αυτο,γραψε αναλυτικα την σκεψη σου.


Χαχαχαχα! Εδω μπερδευομαι εγω! Εμενα μια χαρα μου κανουν τα μακροστοιχεια καθως και η ποσοτητα του φαγητου απλα ειπα να ψαχτω λιγακι παραπανω και να υπολογισω για μια φορα στη ζωη μου ακριβως τις θερμιδες... 
Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι μου συνηστα να παιρνω γυρω στις 3000 θερμιδες τις οποιες δεν τις πιανω συμφωνα με τους υπολογισμους μου (μαλλον επειδη τρωω πολυ ''καθαρα''). Μαλλον κατι δεν υπολογιζω καλα λογικα...

Καλα εκανα και δεν εμπαινα σε αυτη τη διαδικασια τοσο καιρο :01. Razz:

----------


## venom1987

> Χαχαχαχα! Εδω μπερδευομαι εγω! Εμενα μια χαρα μου κανουν τα μακροστοιχεια καθως και η ποσοτητα του φαγητου απλα ειπα να ψαχτω λιγακι παραπανω και να υπολογισω για μια φορα στη ζωη μου ακριβως τις θερμιδες... 
> Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι μου συνηστα να παιρνω γυρω στις 3000 θερμιδες τις οποιες δεν τις πιανω συμφωνα με τους υπολογισμους μου (μαλλον επειδη τρωω πολυ ''καθαρα''). Μαλλον κατι δεν υπολογιζω καλα λογικα...
> 
> Καλα εκανα και δεν εμπαινα σε αυτη τη διαδικασια τοσο καιρο


πολυ απλα παιξε με αναλογιες π/υ/λ 45/30/25 χωρισετες ετσι , που ειναι το δυσκολο να βγαλεις τα μακρος..???  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ste16

στην εφαρμογή που έχει το sticky για να βρεις bmr και θερμίδες συντηρησης εκει που έχει τις επιλογές για την δραστηριότητα συμπεριλαμβάνουμε και τις καύσεις πχ εγώ πηγαινοέρχομαι στην σχολή μου με το ποδήλατο και γενικά κινούμαι με τα πόδια ασχέτως αν γυμνάζομαι καθημερινώς ή όχι, τις συμπεριλαμβάνω και τις καθημερινές αυτές δραστηριότητες για να προσδιορίσω αν έχω έντονη καθημερινή δραστηριότητα ή όχι ? υποθέτω πως ναι, αλλά για να είμαι σίγουρη, ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Ste16

> στην εφαρμογή που έχει το sticky για να βρεις bmr και θερμίδες συντηρησης εκει που έχει τις επιλογές για την δραστηριότητα συμπεριλαμβάνουμε και τις καύσεις πχ εγώ πηγαινοέρχομαι στην σχολή μου με το ποδήλατο και γενικά κινούμαι με τα πόδια ασχέτως αν γυμνάζομαι καθημερινώς ή όχι, τις συμπεριλαμβάνω και τις καθημερινές αυτές δραστηριότητες για να προσδιορίσω αν έχω έντονη καθημερινή δραστηριότητα ή όχι ? υποθέτω πως ναι, αλλά για να είμαι σίγουρη, ευχαριστώ !


 


κανείς ??? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## ggeorge

ε και αυτες ασκηση είναι
Αν νομιζεις οτι γυμναζεσαι , καις θερμιδες κλπ βαλε τις...

----------


## Ste16

> ε και αυτες ασκηση είναι
> Αν νομιζεις οτι γυμναζεσαι , καις θερμιδες κλπ βαλε τις...


ναι νομίζω πως δεν είναι αμελητέες ποσότητες γιατί κάνω αρκετές διαδρομές μέσα στην μέρα...και θέλω να κάνω ισοθερμιδική να μην χάσω....

----------


## Loukas Kontos

πολυ καλο..ευχαριστω

----------


## nwnc

εχω προβλημα στο να υπολογισω ποσες θερμιδες καταναλωνω την ημερα.Αλλες φορες μου βγαινουν 2300 αλλες 2500 αλλες 2700.Ειμαι 21 1,75 και 65 κιλα.Βαρη 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα και 3 φορες την εβδομαδα αεροβιο.Τον χειμωνα θα κανω λιγοτερες.Μετρια ασκηση δηλαδη.Μεταβολισμος κανονικος υποθετω και ποσοστο λιπους δεν ξερω περιπου 15-17 αλλα μπορει και να λεω βλακειες.Μπορει καποιος να μου βγαλει τις θερμιδες μου ?

----------


## alexandro7

Στην δραστηριότητα τι βάζω αφού κάνω για όγκο??

----------


## pantelis89

> Ενδεχομενως να υπαρχουν και αλλα πολλα..
> αλλα ειχα λιγο χρονο και για να μην καθομαι να τα υπολογιζω με το χερι..ειπα να γραψω ενα προγραμματακι..
> 
> το προγραμμα ειναι συννημενο..
> 
> αν βρειτε καποιο προβλημα πειτε μου..
> 
> 
> ΥΓ Υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να μην τρεχει σε xp χωρις service pack..παντως οπου το δοκιμασα ετρεχε κανονικα..
> ...


Γεια σας παιδιά,

Είμαι νέος στην παρέα και θέλησα να κάνω κάτι που ίσως βοηθήσει μαζί με το Calculator του oxide.
Βασικά είναι ένα προγραμματάκι παρόμοιο με του oxide απλά υπολογίζει και πρωτεΐνη, υδατάνθρακα, λιπαρά ανάλογα με τις προτιμήσεις του καθενός.
Όσο για μένα ασχολούμε με τα γυμναστήρια και τα σχετικά και δεν μπορώ να βάλω κιλά λόγω υπερ-θυροειδισμού. 76 κιλά, 181 ύψος. Τέλος πάντων, 
επειδή το θέμα όμως είναι το calculator σας αφήνω να το περιεργαστείτε.http://www.2shared.com/complete/kqIa...alculator.html
Μόνο να μην μπερδευτείτε και πατήσετε το πράσινο Download. Το σωστό είναι το μπλε που βρίσκεται πιο κάτω.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## stratosr1

αυτο υπολογιζει ποση ειναι η βασικη ποσοτητα θερμιδων? δηλαδη εγω πρεπει να προσθεσω +300 π θελω ογκο και να παρω κιλα?

----------


## Necro

Παιδιά, καλησπέρα. Λόγω τραυματισμού θα απέχω από το γυμναστήριό μου για 2 ήνες, οπότε και αποφάσισα σε αυτούς τους 2 μήνες να κόψω ότι λίπος έχω πάνω μου (μην βγούμε και τέρμα λαπάδες το καλοκαίρι). Με το διατροφικό μου πλάνο δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα, όμως αυτούς τους 2 μήνες δεν θα κάνω καμία μορφή δραστηριότητας. Καθόλου αερόβια ή γυμναστική με βάρη. Παρ' όλ' αυτά η καθημερινότητα μου ως φοιτητής με καθιστά πιστεύω αρκετά δραστήριο και γενικότερα περπατάω αρκετά χιλιόμετρα την μέρα. Είμαι 18 χρονών, 78 κιλά και 1.80 ύψος. Αν κάποιος θα μπορούσε να υπολογίσει περίπου τις θερμίδες που πρέπει να λαμβάνω για απώλεια λίπους, θα το εκτιμούσα πάρα πολύ (Δυσκολεύομαι να κατανοήσω τι ρόλο παίζει το επίπεδο δραστηριότητας). Ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

iifym.com/tdee-calculator/
χρησιμοποιησε αυτη τη σελιδα και υπολογισε και με τους 4 τροπους ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζεται να λαμβανεις.
οι 4 αυτοι τροποι σου βγαζουν τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι εφ'οσον ολο το 24ωρο εισαι στο κρεβατι.υπολογισε και ποσες επιπλεον καις κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας και βγαλε το καινουριο προγραμμα διατροφης σου.

----------


## Necro

Αυτό δεν εχω καταλάβει... Αν πρέπει να προσαρμωσω τις θερμίδες ανάλογα με το BMR μου ή και με βάση τις ενεργειακές δαπάνες για απώλεια λίπους.

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

BMR + ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΚΗ ΔΑΠΑΝΗ=ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΙΣΚΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΩΝ.
απο το συνολο των θερμιδων λοιπον,για χασιμο λιπους κατεβαζεις 200-600 θερμιδες ημερησιως,αναλογα με τα κιλα που θες να χασεις.αρχισε με 200 θερμιδες κατω και αναπροσαρμοσε τες με τον καιρο και το αποτελεσμα πανω σου.

----------


## Necro

Αυτό ηθελα. Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## rey1989

> iifym.com/tdee-calculator/
> χρησιμοποιησε αυτη τη σελιδα και υπολογισε και με τους 4 τροπους ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζεται να λαμβανεις.
> οι 4 αυτοι τροποι σου βγαζουν τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι εφ'οσον ολο το 24ωρο εισαι στο κρεβατι.υπολογισε και ποσες επιπλεον καις κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας και βγαλε το καινουριο προγραμμα διατροφης σου.


1,74@78kg [24χρ] 5-6 φορές την εβδομάδα βάρη 1,5 ώρα αλλα δυνατές προπονήσεις (ζόρι στα όρια). 

κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει.

Αρχικά να πω οτι με το πρόγραμμα του thread με μέση δραστηριότητα λέει οτι χρειάζομαι 2759 cal για συντήρηση όπως και πάνω κάτω +-200 στο site που έδωσες και στους τρεις τρόπους(bf δεν γνωρίζω).  Αλλα ακόμα και η μικρότερη (couch potato) ειναι οι θερμίδες που λάμβανα κ άρχισα να παίρνω κρέας πάνω μου.

και εδώ τίθεται το ερώτημα άραγε είναι σωστά τα αποτελέσματα που βγάζει ή εχω θέμα με τον θυρεοειδή μου?. (ρητορική ερώτηση , όταν κάνω εξετάσεις θα το δω φυσικά) 

μου φαίνεται για γράμμωση θα χρειαστεί να το πάω ψάχνοντας το θέμα των θερμίδων συντήρησης... αυτή τη στιγμή που σταμάτησα να ακουμπάω οτιδήποτε άλλο μέσα στη μέρα κ αφοσιώθηκα στις 2500 θερμίδες της διατροφής μου άρχισα να χάνω πάλι. :01. Unsure: .

----------


## Τούμπανος

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,επειδή είμαι καινούριος και δεν ξέρω πολλά,που πατάω για να γράψω ένα θέμα.;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Καλημέρα, καλώς ήλθες στο φόρουμ. Πέρασε από την ενότητα Νέα Μέλη για να μας πεις λίγα πράγματα για σένα.

Επάνω αριστερά σε κάθε φόρουμ/ενότητα θα δεις ένα κουμπί "Νέο Θέμα", πατώντας το, προχωράς στη δημιουργία νέου τόπικ.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## djroof

πολύ καλό το προγραμματάκι έπεσε μέσα και σε 'μένα στη μέτρηση που έχω κάνει!

Thanks!

----------


## George2411

To πρόγραμμα δουλευει τελεια και είναι απλο και γρηγορο. Ευχαριστω πολύ τον developer!

----------


## peri_ole13

Καλό το πρόγραμμα ρε παιδιά, αλλά πως υπολογίζονται οι θερμίδες;
Πχ. η γυναίκα έφτιαξε γιουβαρλάκια... πόσες θερμίδες πήρα;  :01. Unsure: 

Αγνοώ την έννοια των θερμίδων...

----------


## AU77

> Καλό το πρόγραμμα ρε παιδιά, αλλά πως υπολογίζονται οι θερμίδες;
> Πχ. η γυναίκα έφτιαξε γιουβαρλάκια... πόσες θερμίδες πήρα; 
> 
> Αγνοώ την έννοια των θερμίδων...


Για να βγάλεις τις θερμίδες χρειάζεσαι ένα θερμιδομετρητή πχ myfitnesspal or cronometer όπου θα βάλεις τη συνταγή με τα υλικά και τις ποσότητες και θα στις υπολογίσει

----------


## peri_ole13

> Για να βγάλεις τις θερμίδες χρειάζεσαι ένα θερμιδομετρητή πχ myfitnesspal or cronometer όπου θα βάλεις τη συνταγή με τα υλικά και τις ποσότητες και θα στις υπολογίσει


Ενδιαφέρον. δεν την ήξερα την σελίδα αλλά και γενικώς δεν σκαμπάζω γρι με τη διατροφή.
απλά τους υδατάνθρακες τα τηγανητά και τα λιπαρά αποφεύγω, αλλα την μπύρα δεν την κόβω εύκολα...  :01. Razz:

----------


## brazen94

Παίδες, από τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου ξεκινάω κανονικά διατροφή όγκου και γυμναστική προσαρμοσμένη σε αυτήν. Αρχικά έχω κάποιες απορίες αναφορικά με την «τιμή» της δραστηριότητας. Πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο κάθε μέρα για μία με μιάμιση ώρα, περπατάω και πηγαίνω θάλασσα - κατά τα λοιπά, καθισιό καλοκαιριού. Να βάλω μέση δραστηριότητα ας πούμε; Οι θερμίδες συντήρησης με την επιλογή της μέσης δραστηριότητας για εμένα υπολογίζονται στις 2823,492. Για όγκο, από ό,τι κατάλαβα, προσθέτω 250 θερμίδες ημερησίως. Η κατανομή 30πρ/50υδ/20λ είναι σωστή για αρχή; Έχω διαβάσει και ακούσει τόσα διαφορετικά πράγματα ακόμη για το θέμα της αερόβιας άσκησης παράλληλα με τον όγκο, αφιστάμενα κατά κύριο λόγο μεταξύ τους, τα οποία προφανώς με έχουν μπερδέψει. Δε θέλω να βάλω λίπος πάνω μου όσο θα είμαι σε περίοδο διατροφής όγκου, και γι' αυτό ήθελα να παρακολουθώ ας πούμε κάποιο ομαδικό αερόβιο πρόγραμμα, ή να κάνω ένα 20λεπτο την ημέρα (μέχρι τώρα ακολουθούσα και ομαδικά προγράμματα παράλληλα με βάρη, αλλά λόγω κακής διατροφής μένω στα ίδια - δε βλέπω αξιοσημείωτη μυική ανάπτυξη δηλαδή και χάσιμο λίπους από σημεία). Ωστόσο, οι περισσότερες απόψεις κατατείνουν στο ότι θα χάσω «κρέας» αν το κάνω αυτό... Τι λέτε; Είμαι 75,5 κιλά, με ύψος 1,82 και την ηλικία μου να πλησιάζει στα 20.

----------


## brazen94

Κανείς ρε παιδιά; :01. Unsure:

----------


## AU77

> Παίδες, από τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου ξεκινάω κανονικά διατροφή όγκου και γυμναστική προσαρμοσμένη σε αυτήν. Αρχικά έχω κάποιες απορίες αναφορικά με την «τιμή» της δραστηριότητας. Πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο κάθε μέρα για μία με μιάμιση ώρα, περπατάω και πηγαίνω θάλασσα - κατά τα λοιπά, καθισιό καλοκαιριού. Να βάλω μέση δραστηριότητα ας πούμε; Οι θερμίδες συντήρησης με την επιλογή της μέσης δραστηριότητας για εμένα υπολογίζονται στις 2823,492. Για όγκο, από ό,τι κατάλαβα, προσθέτω 250 θερμίδες ημερησίως. Η κατανομή 30πρ/50υδ/20λ είναι σωστή για αρχή; Έχω διαβάσει και ακούσει τόσα διαφορετικά πράγματα ακόμη για το θέμα της αερόβιας άσκησης παράλληλα με τον όγκο, αφιστάμενα κατά κύριο λόγο μεταξύ τους, τα οποία προφανώς με έχουν μπερδέψει. Δε θέλω να βάλω λίπος πάνω μου όσο θα είμαι σε περίοδο διατροφής όγκου, και γι' αυτό ήθελα να παρακολουθώ ας πούμε κάποιο ομαδικό αερόβιο πρόγραμμα, ή να κάνω ένα 20λεπτο την ημέρα (μέχρι τώρα ακολουθούσα και ομαδικά προγράμματα παράλληλα με βάρη, αλλά λόγω κακής διατροφής μένω στα ίδια - δε βλέπω αξιοσημείωτη μυική ανάπτυξη δηλαδή και χάσιμο λίπους από σημεία). Ωστόσο, οι περισσότερες απόψεις κατατείνουν στο ότι θα χάσω «κρέας» αν το κάνω αυτό... Τι λέτε; Είμαι 75,5 κιλά, με ύψος 1,82 και την ηλικία μου να πλησιάζει στα 20.


Φίλε εγώ θα έλεγα δοκίμασε, δες τα αποτελέσματα και πράττεις ανάλογα.
Καλό θα ήταν να καταγράφεις τη διατροφή σου πχ με το myfitnesspal

Για το λίπος το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι να κάνεις σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα λιπομέτρηση και ανάλογα μειώνεις τη διατροφή σου ή την προσαρμόζεις.
Για λιπομέτρηση θα προτιμούσα δερματομετρική με λαβίδες από την αγορά. Υπάρχουν και οι ηλεκτρονικές ζυγαριές αλλά δεν είναι τόσο ακριβείας.
30/50/20 ή ακόμη και 35/50/15 νομίζω είναι κανοποιητικό

----------


## kifinas9

Γεια σας ,θα ηθελα να με βοηθησετε στο ποσα κιλα να παρο σε περιοδο ογκου 6 μινων χωρις να παρω πολυ λιπος
επισης θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποσες θερμιδες να παιρνω ημερισια με bmr 2025 

ειμαι 1.86 , 85 κιλα ,19 χρονων ,16% ποσοστο λιπους,ασκουμε 5 φορες την εβδομαδα

----------


## peri_ole13

Και απάντηση δεν πήρα  :01. Smile Wide: 
Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει σχετικά με την όλη διαδικασία της λιπομέτρησης;  :01. Unsure: 
Πως γίνεται να σου μετρήσουν το λίπος; :ο

----------


## DimitrisT

Η καλυτερη λιπομετρηση ειναι ο καθρευτης σου.
Ενα ξερο νουμερο τι το θελεις; Εχει σημασια ο αριθμος η το αν σου αρεσει αυτο που βλεπεις;

----------


## Mikekan

Δεν συμφωνώ, οταν πεφτεις κάτω απο το 10%, αλλα και γενικότερα,  και οι διάφορες και η πρόοδος ειναι αργή αλλα σταθερή δεν αρκεί ο καθρέπτης.

----------


## DimitrisT

Εξαρταται βασικα τι στοχους εχεις.
Αν ''πεφτεις'' μονο και μονο για το νουμερακι και τρελενεσαι με αυτα ας παρει ενα δερματοπτυχομετρο.
Τις ζυγαριες που και καλα δειχνουν το ποσοστο μπορει να τις χρησιμοποιει ως σημειο αναφορας, δηλαδη να δει αν οντως εχασε λιπος μεταξυ των μετρησεων.
Αν θυμαμαι καλα η πιο ακριβης μεθοδος ειναι με δεξαμενη νερου αλλα δε νομιζω να θελει να μπει σε τετοιο κοπο (πιθανοτατα και σε εξοδα).

Υ.Γ. Ξαναλεω, ολα αυτα για ενα νουμερο. Μη κανετε τη ζωη σας δυσκολη.

----------


## AU77

> Και απάντηση δεν πήρα 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει σχετικά με την όλη διαδικασία της λιπομέτρησης; 
> Πως γίνεται να σου μετρήσουν το λίπος; :ο


Υπάρχουν διάφορες μεθόδοι.
Για μένα η καλύτερη είναι με δερματοπαχύμετρο.
Αγόρασε ένα ποιοτικό μετρητή. Ακολούθως μετράς σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος το πάχος του δέρματος σου μαζί με το λίπος και με σχετικούς πίνακες υπολογίζεις το ποσοστό του λίπους σου. Συνήθως μετράς στήθος, πόδι και κοιλιά.

Γράψε στο google body fat calipers.
Πάρε μεταλλικό για πιο σωστά αποτελέσματα

----------


## bbvangelisathens

Όταν υπολογίζετε τα γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνης , συμπεριλαμβάνετε και αυτά που καταναλώνετε από τροφές φυτικής προέλευσης ;
π.χ. στο πρωινό που τρώω βρώμη και 1 scoop να συνυπολογίζω και την πρωτεϊνη που καταναλώνω από την βρώμη.
Το λέω αυτό γιατί πολλοί λένε να υπολογίζουμε μόνο την πρωτεϊνη ζωϊκής προέλευσης . Και αν ισχύει αυτό , τότε την πρωτεϊνη που έχει η βρώμη δεν την υπολογίζω καθόλου ή απλώς υπολογίζω τις θερμίδες;

----------


## Feth

> Όταν υπολογίζετε τα γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνης , συμπεριλαμβάνετε και αυτά που καταναλώνετε από τροφές φυτικής προέλευσης ;
> π.χ. στο πρωινό που τρώω βρώμη και 1 scoop να συνυπολογίζω και την πρωτεϊνη που καταναλώνω από την βρώμη.
> Το λέω αυτό γιατί πολλοί λένε να υπολογίζουμε μόνο την πρωτεϊνη ζωϊκής προέλευσης . Και αν ισχύει αυτό , τότε την πρωτεϊνη που έχει η βρώμη δεν την υπολογίζω καθόλου ή απλώς υπολογίζω τις θερμίδες;


Υπολογιζεις και την πρωτεινη της βρώμης καθώς και του οτιδήποτε βάζεις μέσα όπως π.χ φυστικοβουτυρο, Peanuts, αμυγδαλα κ.ο.κ...

Όπως επισης θα μέτραγες και την πρωτεινη από τις φακές/φασολια σε συνδυασμο με ρύζι τα οποια είναι ολοκληρβωμενη πρωτεινη, το ιδιο ισχύει και για φυστικοβουτυρο πάνω σε ψωμι.

Η ερωτηση σου πάντως δεν νομιζω να ανοικει σε αυτο το τοπικ. ;p

----------


## bbvangelisathens

ευχαριστώ φίλε... να ίσως είμαι λίγο εκτός , απλά δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω νέο και δεν έβρισκα κάτι αντίστοιχο

----------


## Feth

> ευχαριστώ φίλε... να ίσως είμαι λίγο εκτός , απλά δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω νέο και δεν έβρισκα κάτι αντίστοιχο


Υπάρχει ένα τοπικ ερωτήσεις-Απαντήσεις  :01. Smile:  anyway,  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Funky Axl

*Ευχαριστω πολυ!!*

----------


## D1mitris

Καλησπέρα σας, το BMR μου είναι 2750 θερμίδες. 
Για να βάλω όγκο πρέπει να τρώω 3000 θερμίδες, απλά τις μέρες που δεν πάω γυμναστήριο(κάνω αερόβιο ή όχι) κατεβάζω θερμίδες ή όχι;

----------


## Feth

Όχι να μην κατεβάσεις θερμιδες... τις ημέρες που αναρώνεις μεγαλώνει ο μύς οπότε σίγουρα θές να έχεις και surplus τις off ημέρες, αν θές κάνεις cardio προαιρετικο είναι..
Τωρα κατά ποσο το bmr σου είναι 2750 ενας θεός ξέρει... αν το πάς 3000 τότε θα είναι πολύ αργος όγκος να ξέρεις ενημερωτικά...

----------


## Nive

Συμφωνω με τον feth αν θες ανεβασε αλλες 200-250 θερμιδες μετα απο 2εβδομαδες...και δες σε εναν μηνα ποσο βαρος εχεις βαλει....σε συνδιασμο με βαρη παντα

----------


## andrB2Ctsi

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Συμφωνώ με ΔημήτρηΤ οτι η ακριβέστερη μέθοδος ειναι η βύθιση στο νερό αλλα δύσκολη στην εφαρμογή της. Οι υπολογισμοί με διάφορους τύπους δεν ειναι τόσο ακριβείς αλλα είναι εύκολοι και γρήγοροι. Οποια μέθοδο και αν χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς αυτο που έχει σημασία ειναι η σχετικη μεταβολή για να βλέπεις την προοδό σου. πχ αν ζυγίζεσαι με μια ζυγαρια που δείχνει 5 κιλα περισσότερα η μεταβολή που παρουσιαζει το βάρος μεταξύ 2 ζυγίσεων ειναι ακριβές!! ο πιο απλός τρόπος υπολογισμού του σωματικού λίπους ειναι αυτός του αμέρικάνικου ναυτικού:

http://www.pzarganis.com/%CE%93%CE%B...%85%CF%82.html

επίσης για το bmr επειδή ο τύπος benedict αυξάνει ψευδώς το αποτέλεσμα και επειδή για τον υπολογισμό του χρησιμοποιείται εμμέσως και ο bmi που θα σε δείχνει λανθασμένα υπέρβαρο χρησιμοποιώ αυτον 

http://www.checkneat.gr/el/index/bmr...%82_(BMR).html
που χρησιμοποιει μεσο όρο. Ειδικά αν εισαι εγγεγραμένος στις ημερήσιες αναγκες σε θερμιδες κανει διορθωση συνυπολογίζοντας και το δείκτη μέσης-ισχιων

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ77

Γεια σας παιδια.
Για καποιον που ειναι 38 ετων, 1,88 υψος, 75 κιλα καινουργιος στο χωρο της γυμναστικης και ειδικα αυτης με βαρη, εχετε να προτεινετε καποια λεπτομερη διατροφη??

----------


## NTORIS

καλημέρα σας είμαι καινούριο μέλος στην ομάδα του forum.
θα ήθελα να μου πείτε πως γίνεται ο υπολογισμός του BMR και των θερμίδων.
Και να μου γράψετε πόσες θερμιδες πόση πρωτείνη και πόσους υδατάνθρακες και λίπος πρέπει 
να καταναλώνω βάση με τα στοιχεία που δίνω σε βάρος......
Ασχολούμε 2 χρόνια συστηματικά με τα βάρη. Είμαι 46 ετών και έχω ύψος 1,80
και 82 κιλά

----------


## arnold94

Θα ήθελα μια απάντηση παρακαλώ για να ολοκληρώσω τη διατροφή μου..απ' τις παρακάτω τροφές υπολογίζουμε και τα τρία μάκρος που περιέχουν στις συνολικές θερμίδες;(πρωτεινες, λιπαρά, υδατάνθρακες)
Βρώμη
Καρύδια
Αμύγδαλα
στήθος Κοτόπουλο
Κάστανο Ρύζι
Μήλο
Μπανάνα
Αυτό
Γιαούρτι
Σκόνη κακάο

----------


## Polyneikos

^NAI

----------


## billl

Υπάρχει αυτή η εφαρμογή που σου βγάζει πρόγραμμα διατροφής. Είναι για andoid για την ώρα. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...mymealplan.app

----------


## chrisnitro2000

Έχω μια ζυγαριά της omron BF511 με ανάλυση μάζας και υπολογισμό bmr, με βγάζει bmr 1930 θερμίδες , πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσα να βρω το bmr μου ; Στο bmr calculator στο Ίντερνετ μου βγάζει 2004 για παράδειγμα .  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τις απαντήσεις .

----------


## Polyneikos

1930 με 2004 είναι μικροδιαφορές.. Κάπου εκεί θα είσαι λογικά.
Yπάρχουν πλεον πoλλά apps για να το υπολογίσεις..

Η *εξίσωση Harris-Benedict* χρησιμοποιείται συχνά για τον υπολογισμό του βασικού μεταβολικού ρυθμού.

*Άνδρες:* BMR = 88,362 + (13,397 x βάρος σε kg) + (4,799 x ύψος σε cm) - (5,677 x ηλικία σε έτη)*Γυναίκες:* BMR = 447.593 + (9.247 x βάρος σε kg) + (3.988 x ύψος σε cm) - (4.330 x ηλικία σε έτη)

----------


## chrisnitro2000

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση , με την εξίσωση που παρέθεσες υπολόγισα 2007kcal . Τέλεια . Στη φάση που είμαι τώρα της μείωσης βάρους θα επιλέξω την μικρότερη τιμή των 1940 για να είμαι σίγουρα μέσα .  :01. Smile:

----------

